# KDE 4.3 $Display nicht erreichbar

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo alle zusammen!

Um es ein wenig vollständiger als in der Überschrift auszudrücken, seit kurzem habe ich einen neuen Rechner (ThinkPad T400 2767-WSD) und um diesen so effektiv wie möglich zu nutzen, habe ich beschlossen, mir ein Gentoo dafür zu bauen. Das ist mein erstes Gentoo, was es sicher spannend gemacht hat, aber jetzt zu meinem eigentlichen Problem:

Nachdem mein System irgendwann lauffähig zu sein schien, wollte ich mich dann doch an eine grafische Oberfläche wagen. Ich habe zuerst X installiert und dann KDE 4.3. Wenn ich versuche, mit dem Befehl "startx" eine twm Sitzung zu starten, bekomme ich auch eine Oberfläche zu sehen, versuche ich allerdings "startkde", dann bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung:

$DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server

Durch die oben genannte Situation mit twm und KDE weiß ich damit ehrlich gesagt herzlich wenig anzufangen und hoffe, mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen.

Bisher konnte ich die meisten Probleme selbst lösen oder habe durch Suchen gute Lösungen gefunden, aber auch wenn die Gentoo-Installation noch so interessant sein kann, langsam wäre ich schon gerne damit fertig.

Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus für Eure Hilfe und...

...bitte zerrupft mich nicht gleich bei meiner ersten Frage hier im Forum ;-)

Viele liebe Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Jimini

Was sagt /var/log/Xorg.0.log diesbezüglich? Dort sollte eine detaillierte Fehlermeldung auftauchen. 

MfG Jimini

Edit: ich war wohl zu voreilig, das Problem sollte wohl nicht in der Konfiguration von X liegen. Sorry!

Und noch ein Edit: welche Oberfläche bekommst du denn mit "startx" zu sehen?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Wenn ich jetzt aus der Live-CD-Umgebung da reinschaue, mit der ich im Moment noch unterwegs bin, dann bekomme ich eine leere Datei zu sehen, aber eben bei einem weiteren Versuch auf gut Glück was hinzubekommen, habe ich festgestellt, dass ich in twm keine Kontrolle über die Maus habe, ich weiß nicht, ob das Eine was mit dem Anderen zu tun hat, aber besser, ich erwähne es mal.

Wird die Datei /var/log/Xorg.0.log (bei mir wegen Live-CD /media/gentoo/var/log/Xorg.0.log) bei Systemstart/Neustart zurückgesetzt?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die schnelle Antwort,

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Jimini

Wie hast du X denn konfiguriert? An Tools werden xorgconfig und xorgcfg (halbautomatisiert) mitgeliefert. Wenn du von der LiveCD auf dein System zugreifst, sollten die Daten eigentlich nicht unter /media/gentoo/ liegen, sondern auf der gemounteten root-Partition in /var, da unter /media/gentoo ja nur die LiveCD liegt, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht gründlich vertan habe :)

MfG Jimini

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Zur Konfiguration habe ich einfach nach Handbuch "Xorg -configure" genommen.

Das mit dem Pfad stimmt allerdings schon. Wegen Treibern habe ich keine Gentoo-CD und um auf mein Laufwerk zuzugreifen, musste ich also einen Ordner in /media oder /mnt erstellen und dort meine Festplatte einhängen. /media/gentoo/var/log/Xorg.0.log stimmt also schon.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## ScytheMan

sind xorgconfig/xorgcfg in den neueren releases überhaupt noch vertreten? imho wird alles per hal konfiguriert und die xorg.conf wird "eigentlich" nicht mehr benötigt.

poste bitte mal die ausgabe von "emerge --info" (wg. useflags)

welche grafikkarte verwendest du? (ausgabe von "lspci | grep vga" wäre super)

was steht denn in /etc/conf.d/xdm?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Also in emerge --info sagt mir:

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-11-generic x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-11-generic-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P8700_@_2.53GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 07 Oct 2009 20:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx dri dvd dvdr fortran gdbm gif gpm hal hdaps iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kde mmx mng modules mp2 mp3 mp4 mp4live mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt4 readline reflection session spl sql sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd unicode vorbis webkit xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse trackpoint touchpad" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa fglrx radeon radeonhd"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Meine Grafikkarte:

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

```

Eigentlich ist auch noch eine ATI-Karte drin verbaut, allerdings habe ich die für den Anfang mal deaktiviert.

und dann noch die /etc/conf.d/xdm:

```
# We always try and start X on a static VT. The various DMs normally default

# to using VT7. If you wish to use the xdm init script, then you should ensure

# that the VT checked is the same VT your DM wants to use. We do this check to

# ensure that you have't accidently configured something to run on the VT

# in your /etc/inittab file so that you don't get a dead keyboard.

CHECKVT=7

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | kdm-3.5 | kdm-4.0 | gpe | entrance ]

# NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.

# KDE-specific note: kdm-3.5 and kdm-4.0 are just examples. You will find all

# possible versions by looking at the directories in /usr/kde/.

DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"

```

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## ScytheMan

ah ok, auf den ersten blick scheint dein system mal ein update vertragen zu können. wann hast du das letzte mal geupdatet? evtl. mal  vorsichtig  ein emerge -avuND world durchführen (nach einem emerge --sync am besten, dann bist du auf dem neuestem stand)

achja:

in /etc/make.conf hilft vllt. ein INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

wenn du das nicht machen willst, poste mal die ausgabe die emerge -pv xorg-server gibt. es kann sein dass du noch eine ältere xorg-server version installiert hast bei der eben noch nicht alles automatisch geht  :Wink: 

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Prinzipiell kann ich das gerne durchprobieren, mein System wurde quasi noch nie geupdated, allerdings hielt ich das eigentlich auch noch nicht für nötig, schließlich habe ich erst vor einer Woche oder so angefangen, es zu bauen. Vielleicht habe ich auch am Anfang einfach die falschen Archive runtergeladen.

"evdev" habe ich mal hinzugefügt.

Bevor ich jetzt aber emerge eintippe, was bedeutet vorsichtig in diesem Zusammenhang?

----------

## Jimini

Je nachdem wie alt der Portage-Tree ist, den du bei der Installation gezogen hast, kann es sein, dass du viele veraltete Pakete installiert hast - ich gehe aber davon aus, dass du im Laufe des Setups diesen gesynct hast. Mit "vorsichtig" ist gemeint, dass du mit den Parametern "-av" erstmal sorgfältig schaust, was denn alles geupdatet werden soll, bevor du "yes" eintippst :)

Gerade die Option "-D" / "--deep" kann hier schnell mal was durcheinanderbringen.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: ein Tipp an dieser Stelle am Rande: ich benutze "eix", welches mit "eix-update" den Portage-Tree synct und eine kleine Datenbank aktualisiert, dank der du dann mittels "eix Programmname" die verfügbaren Versionen von "Programmnamen" einsehen kannst. Somit spart man sich das lästige "emerge -s" :)

----------

## ScytheMan

harmlos: es gibt einen blocker/circular dependencies etc.pp. und startet erst gar nicht. -> ausgabe posten dann lösen wir das.

etwas schwieriger: bestimmte config dateien müssen danach manuell aktualisiert werden, mit etc-config bzw. besser: dispatch-conf (sichert die alten config dateien)

noch nen tick besser: man muss revdep-rebuild anwerfen, da einige programme mit aktualisierten nicht mehr so harmonisieren wie sie sollten, tut man es nicht kann es je nach schwere komplikationen beim ausführen von programmen geben

sonst eigentlich nichts... 

ein emerge --sync schadet jedenfalls nie, für den anfang reicht auch ein emerge -avuDN system (damit werden nur die pakete die im system set drin sind (toolchain etc.) neugebaut) (-a = fragt nochmal nach bestätigung, -v = ausführlichere angaben, -u = update, -D = Deep - nimmt auch abhängigkeiten der im world file enthaltenen pakete mit, -N = newuse, aktualisiert auch die Useflags bei installierten Paketen wenn sich was geändert hat).

edit: wichtig ist vor allem das zu befolgen was die pakete die du emerged hast am ende ausgeben. das hilft oftmals sehr weiter bzw. per eselect news list mal neue nachrichten durchlesen sollten welche da sein.Last edited by ScytheMan on Fri Oct 09, 2009 9:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Also die Erklärungen sind auf jeden Fall gut, aber welche Ausgabe soll ich jetzt posten? Von welchem Befehl?

----------

## ScytheMan

die ausgabe von 

```
emerge -pv xorg-server
```

 (-p steht für pretend, d.h. es wird nur so getan als ob)

würde mich interessieren.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

OK, die Ausgabe von emerge -pv xorg-server liefert das hier:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \ * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/x11-apps/xrdb/xrdb-1.0.5.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 503

 * Expected: 505

... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2  USE="hal ipv6 nptl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

----------

## ScytheMan

ok bei dir scheint der neueste stable xorg-server installiert zu sein.

die useflags sehen auch ok aus.

ich verweise mal auf:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org

wenn du xorg-server von grund auf mal konfigurieren willst.

ansonsten, schauen wir mal näher dein eigentliches problem an:

poste bitte mal die ausgabe von

/etc/rc.conf

weiterhin kannst du mal probieren ob es klappt, wenn folgendes als root eingibst:

```
 /etc/init.d/xdm start 
```

 (damit wird dein displaymanager, ein Loginbildschirm ähnlich wie unter Windows erscheint. Welcher es sein soll, kannst du unter /etc/conf.d/xdm festlegen)

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Also hier schonmal der Post:

```
# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and

# KEYMAP in the /etc/conf.d/consolefont and /etc/conf.d/keymaps config files.

UNICODE="yes"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

# You may use something other than what is listed here.

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# DISPLAYMANAGER has moved to /etc/conf.d/xdm

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts are smart enough to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enlightenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if ~/.xsession exists, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (look in /etc/X11/Sessions/)

# Xfce4 - will start a XFCE4 session

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

#XSESSION="Gnome"

```

Ich probier dann mal /etc/init.d/xdm start aus, bis gleich

----------

## ScytheMan

wenn du ein komplettes KDE-4.3. desktop haben willst empfehle ich:

in /etc/rc.conf:

XSESSION="kde-4.3"

in /etc/conf.d/xdm:

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

zu setzen.

zusätzlich bitte mal checken ob hal läuft.

das tust du mit:

 rc-status

bitte von rc-status auch mal die ausgabe posten.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Die Variablen habe ich alle gesetzt, aber rc-status sagt:

```
Runlevel: default

local [started]

net.eth0 [stopped]

netmount [stopped]

syslog-ng [started]

vixie-cron [started]
```

----------

## ScytheMan

ok, dann bitte folgendes:

rc-update hald default

(fügt haldaemon zum autostart hinzu)

/etc/init.d/hald start

(startet ihn für die aktuelle session)

was hat /etc/init.d/xdm start gebracht?

wenn hald gestartet ist, kannst du mal startkde ausprobieren evtl. funktioniert es dann.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Sollte es danach klappen oder geht's dann noch weiter? Ich frage nur deshalb, weil ich immer hin- und herbooten muss um zwischen Live-System und installiertem Gentoo zu wechseln. Nur in den Autostart bekomme ich es ja auch über das Live-System ohne neustarten.

 

du kannst ja mal "links" installieren, das ist ein textbrowser der ohne laufenden server funktioniert. damit kannst du quasi aus der console hier im forum rumsurfen und posten. (ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig ohne maus, aber tut seinen dienst).

----------

## Schinkencroissant

À propos "ohne Maus":

Also nachdem ich jetzt hal in den Autostart gesetzt habe, zeigt mir /etc/init.d/xdm start einen wunderschönen Login-Schirm von KDE, leider ohne jegliche Kontrolle über Maus und Tastatur, das dürfte aber wahrscheinlich durch das emerge aus dem Post irgendwo am Anfang behoben werden, nachdem ich schon dieses evdev zu den Input Devices hinzugefügt habe. Liege ich damit potenziell richtig?

P.S.: Warum eigentlich ein Login-Schirm, wenn ich mich einlogge und dann KDE starten will?

----------

## Jimini

Hm, das könnte daran liegen, dass du xf86-input-mouse und xf86-input-keyboard emergen musst, damit du diese Devices mit X nutzen kannst.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Bei beiden kommt der gleiche Prüfsummenfehler, danach kompiliert jedoch alles scheinbar fehlerfrei. Jetzt probiere ich mal noch ein Systemupdate und hoffe, dass dann, wenn ich morgen früh wieder wach werde, alles funktioniert.

Klingt das sinnvoll?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Vielen Dank Euch beiden, die Hilfe war echt klasse!

Gute Nacht!

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Leider habe ich mich wohl gestern Abend zu früh gefreut.

Wenn ich startkde versuche, dann kommt weiterhin die "$DISPLAY"-Fehlermeldung vom Anfang, allerdings bei /etc/init.d/xdm start kommt sie nicht und ich sehe einen Login-Schirm von KDE.

Soweit wie wir gestern Abend schon gekommen sind, denke ich, wird es wohl nicht mehr viel Arbeit sein, aber im Moment sieht es aus, wie oben beschrieben und das gestrige emerge -avuND system hat mir erzählt, eselect wäre blocked und damit hätte emerge jetzt nichts mehr zu tun, weshalb das neu eingefügte evdev-Input_Device wohl noch keinen Effekt nach sich ziehen konnte, folglich funktionieren Tastatur und Maus in der grafischen Umgebung immer noch nicht.

Beim Versuch gestern Abend noch xf86-input-mouse und xf86-input-keyboard zu emergen gab es übrigens wie bereits erwähnt eine Fehlermeldung, die dann bei emerge -avuND system wieder aufgetaucht ist, nämlich ein Prüfsummenfehler, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. Die Meldung kann ich allerdings falls nötig erst später posten, bin gerade nicht am betroffenen Rechner.

Auf jeden Fall nochmal Danke für die bisher geleistete, nette Hilfe und guten Morgen!

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## ScytheMan

xf86-input-mouse/keyboard wird nicht mehr benötigt, läuft alles über evdev.  (natürlich muss evdev dann auch einkompiliert sein)

du kannst den logonscreen automatisch beim boot starten lassen, wenn du ein "rc-update xdm default" ausführst

zum blocker: bitte die ausgabe posten, dann kriegen wir das hin.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Ach, das ist ja echt klasse, hier gibt's ja Hilfe zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit, echt einwandfrei.

Also evdev habe ich jetzt kompiliert und die Fehlermeldungen von emerge -avuDN system sind:

```
* Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/x11-apps/xrdb/xrdb-1.0.5.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 503

 * Expected: 505

```

und:

```
[blocks B     ] app-admin/eselect-news ("app-admin/eselect-news" is blocking app-admin/eselect-1.2.3)

Total: 31 packages (26 upgrades, 1 new, 1 in new slot, 3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 57,360 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-1.2.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=app-admin/eselect-1.0.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-python-20090824', 'nomerge')

    >=app-admin/eselect-1.1 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'app-admin/eselect-news-20080320', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    app-admin/eselect-news required by world

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

Vielen Dank nochmal und bis dann

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge -C app-admin/eselect-news sollte helfen.

Für das Problem mit der falschen Dateigröße, sollte es reichen die runtergeladene Datei zu löschen und ein emerge --sync auszuführen.

Tobi

Ps: Bei deinem Namen bekomm ich immer Hunger!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Nach dem Update lässt sich das Paket aber wieder installieren, oder?

Zu dem zweiten Tipp: wohin lädt emerge die Dateien überhaupt runter, damit ich die auch löschen kann?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: Dann hattest Du ja Glück, ein reines Schinkencroissant ist schließlich eher unüblich, eigentlich sollte es ein vollwertiges Schinken-Käse-Croissant werden, aber das wollte das Forum nicht akzeptieren, wegen dem "ä".

----------

## Finswimmer

Ja. Sollte gehen.

Die Daten landen in:

/usr/portage/distfiles/

----------

## Schinkencroissant

OK, das Update läuft, dauert noch ein bisschen, danach versuche ich dann mal KDE zu starten,

bis dahin schonmal vielen Dank,

nachher berrichte ich dann mal, ob alles geklappt hat.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Also am Ende des Updates kommt diese Meldung:

```
 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 117 info files; 7 errors.

install-info: /usr/share/info/gsl-ref.info-1.bz2: empty file

install-info: /usr/share/info/gsl-ref.info-2.bz2: empty file

install-info: /usr/share/info/gsl-ref.info-3.bz2: empty file

install-info: /usr/share/info/gsl-ref.info-4.bz2: empty file

install-info: /usr/share/info/gsl-ref.info-5.bz2: empty file

install-info: /usr/share/info/gsl-ref.info-6.bz2: empty file

install-info: /usr/share/info/gsl-ref.info.bz2: empty file

 * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.
```

Kann ich mich schon trauen, mal neuzustarten?

----------

## Finswimmer

Vorher natürlich ect-update / dispatch-conf ausführen.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

OK, KDE startet automatisch, wenn ich dann aber Benutzername und Passwort eingeben will, merke ich wieder, dass ich weder über Tastatur noch über Trackpoint/-pad Kontrolle habe, obwohl mittlerweile evdev kompiliert ist.

Was könnte ich jetzt versuchen?

----------

## Max Steel

Guten Morgen "Schinkencroissant" (Dabei bekomm ich Hunger)

Soviel ich weiß ist startkde nur dazu gedacht KDE in eine laufende X-Sitzung zu starten.

Wenn du X und KDE in einem Rutsch starten möchtest schlage ich dir entweder vor xdm (rc-update add xdm default) zum autostart hinzufügen (dbus sollte übrigens für KDE auch gestartet sein also auch hier rc-update add dbus boot)

Wenn du den KDE per startkde starten möchtest musst du meines bescheidenen Wissens nach vorher den X starten (einfach in die Konsole X eingeben und bestätigen) und dann als Nutzer (in eine andere Konsole) anmelden und DISPLAY=:0 startkde eingeben.

Für dein Maus Problem.

Um dir wirklich helfen zu können bräuchten wir die Angaben aus der /etc/X11/xorg.conf von dir.

Aber erstmal als kleine Hilfestellung kann ich dir folgendes empfehlen:

Erstelle eine Datei (touch /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi) und fülle sie mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string"></merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

und starte anschließend hal neu, per /etc/init.d/hald restart

In der xorg.conf bitte die folgenden Sections (sofern verfügbar) komplett auskommentieren. (# voranstellen)

InputDevice

ServerLayout

Und dann /etc/init.d/xdm restart oder wahlweiße einfach X starten. Wenn dann die Maus bewegbar ist sollte auch das mit der Tasta klappen (kannst ja testweiße ein xterm hineinstarten. Einfach auf ne andere Konsole und dann DISPLAY=:0 xterm eingeben.

Edith:

Eigentlich ist der Post für deinen letzten Eintrag auf Seite 1 gedacht. Passt hier aber auch rein.

----------

## ScytheMan

führ mal ein revdep-rebuild aus,evtl. hängt da noch was. ansonsten schau mal hier: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Eingabeger%C3%A4te    vllt. fehlt dir auch noch eine hal-policy für deine tastatur+maus.

beim booten kannst du interaktiv eingreifen und xdm bso am starten hindern. oder einfach nachdem xdm gestartet ist mit alt+f1 auf die konsole wechseln.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Das mit startkde hat sich ja mittlerweile erledigt, schließlich startet KDE ja mittlerweile automatisch.

Meine xorg.conf sieht so aus:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Option       "XkbModel" "thinkpad60"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "dvorak"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Brauch ich die überhaupt noch? Im gentoo-wiki steht zu Xorg, dass man mit HAL keine mehr bräuchte.

Die hal-policy, ist das die Datei aus der vorvorletzten Antwort?

Und zu guter Letzt noch, was ist ein revdep-rebuild?

Vielen Dank für die viele Hilfe und das hohe Maß an Geduld!

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Max Steel

revdep-rebuild ist ein kleines Programm welches dir deine Binaries durchschaut und über die Programme die fehlende Verlinkungen aufweißt automatisch neubaut. Also ein emerge drüber laufen lässt.

Um es nutzen zu können musst du vorher gentoolkit installieren (da isses dabei).

Unter portage-2.2 gibt es bereits etwas integriertes, dann lässt man emerge @preserved-rebuild laufen.

Macht aber im Prinzip das gleiche.

Die Datei die ich hier rezitiert hatte ist diese hal-policy (sieht man auch am Pfad /etc/hal/policy/  :Wink:  )

Ich würde die hal-policy einbaun und nur die Sections "InputDevice" (für Maus und Tasta) sowie das "ServerLayout" auskommentieren. Alles andere so lassen wies ist. (kannst auch rauslöschen die braucht man definitiv nicht mehr.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Option       "XkbModel" "thinkpad60"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "dvorak"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection
```

Ob man die xorg.conf nicht mehr braucht.

Also für die Tastatur und Mauskonfiguration braucht man definitiv keine xorg.conf mehr.

Für die Grafikkarten und Screen-Sections würde ich eher sagen das man das definitiv noch braucht.

Man muss sich nicht entscheiden ob man hal oder die Grafikkarte optimal nutzen möchte, man kann Afaik noch sagen. Tastatur und Maus werden von hal bestimmt und die Screens/Grakas in der xorg.conf definiert.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Tut mir schon irgendwie Leid, aber ich habe immer noch keine Kontrolle ueber Tastatur und Maus. Eigentlich denke ich schon, dass ich alles so gemacht habe, wie Ihr gesagt habt, aber irgendwo muss immer noch der Fehlerteufel versteckt sitzen.

Also im Moment sieht es so aus, dass ich einen Login-Bildschirm sehe, dann kann ich aber weder die Maus bewegen, noch irgendwelche Eingaben ueber die Tastatur machen. Tastenkombinationen wie alt F1 funktionieren auch nicht.

Vielen Dank und viele Gruesse,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Max Steel

Kannst du auf die Konsole switchen? Also (unter X immer) STRG+ALT+F? ?

Wenn ja dann ist es ein reines X Problem.

Dann würde uns die /var/log/Xorg.0.log interresieren (oder wahlweiße die Ausgabe von startx (oder X))

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Nein, ich kann nicht auf die Konsole switchen und die Datei Xorg.0.log ist leer. Das Tastatur und Maus koennen auch nicht kaputt sein, denn ich schreibe die meisten Posts hier gerade auf dem betroffenen Rechner nur eben mit einer Live-CD und hab bisher ja auch alles konfigurieren koennen.

Gruesse,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Nein, ich kann nicht auf die Konsole switchen und die Datei Xorg.0.log ist leer. Das Tastatur und Maus koennen auch nicht kaputt sein, denn ich schreibe die meisten Posts hier gerade auf dem betroffenen Rechner nur eben mit einer Live-CD und hab bisher ja auch alles konfigurieren koennen.
> 
> Gruesse,
> 
> Schinkencroissant

 

greifst du auf die Xorg.0.log der Livecd zu oder auf die auf der Systemfestplatte?

wenn xdm nicht gestartet wird, funktioniert aber die tastatur tadellos?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hab extra gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, es ist das log auf der Systemplatte und das ist leer.

Wenn xdm nicht gestartet wird, funktioniert alles einwandfrei und ich kann munter in der Konsole schalten und walten, wie mir gerade danach ist. Nur X/KDE mit Tastatur und Trackpoint wollen nicht.

----------

## ScytheMan

komisches problem....

revdep-rebuild hast du bereits schon durchgeführt oder?

die fdi policy von max steel auch so übernommen?

und aus der xorg.conf das überflüssige zeug rausgeworfen?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Ja, hab ich.

Hier:

xorg.conf:

```
#Section "ServerLayout"

#   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

#   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

#   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

#EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

#   Option       "XkbModel" "thinkpad60"

#   Option       "XkbLayout" "dvorak"

#   Driver      "kbd"

#EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "Mouse0"

#   Driver      "mouse"

#   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

#   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

und die /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string"></merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Hab ich vielleicht etwas uebersehen? Woran koennte es denn noch liegen?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Eigentlich glaube ich zwar, dass ihr dann schon laengst einen Fehler in meiner xorg.conf gefunden haettet, aber kann es sein, dass ich nach dem Nachinstallieren von evdev nochmal Xorg -configure laufen lassen sollte? Stellt das noch mehr an, als nur die xorg,conf zu schreiben?

----------

## ScytheMan

nein Xorg- configure schreibt nur die xorg.conf neu.

was ist das genau für ein laptop(?) evtl. gibts zu dem weitere bugreports oder vorgefertigte configs.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Wie in der Eröffnung zu diesem Thema, erwähnt handelt es sich um ein ThinkPad T400, um genau zu sein, das 2767-WSD.

Ich habe mal  nichts dazu gefunden, lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren, wenn ich damit weiterkomme,

viele Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag Morgen,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: Vorgefertigte Configs habe ich dazu schon gefunden, allerdings habe ich die benutzt. Kann es nicht sein, dass ich einfach irgendetwas vergessen habe? Vielleicht muss ich irgendwo noch etwas eintragen oder mir fehlt ein Paket?

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

ich vermute das der benötigte "evdev" Treiber immer noch nicht richtig zur Verfügung steht.

Setze in deiner /etc/make.conf mal

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

und baue diese änderungen dann mit einem "emerge -avuDN world" ins System.

Auch wichtig:

wurde aber auch schon erwähnt, stelle sicher das "dbus" und "hald" gestartet werden!

also setze sie am besten mit 

```
# rc-update add dbus default

# rc-update add hald default
```

/edit:

Da kam mir grad noch eine Idee warum es bei dir mit Keybord und Maus unter X nicht klappen könnte...

Hast du evtl. zwischenzeitlich ein Update von xorg-server gefahren?

falls ja, da könnte es ein ABI Wechsel gegeben haben, in so einem Fall müssen die "x11-drivers" noch mal neu gebaut werden.

Vorschlag:

installiere kurz das Paket "portage-utils" (fals noch nicht installiert)

und baue dann via 

```
# emerge -av1 $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers/)
```

die x11-drivers neu.

Dann sollte es eigentlich klappen...

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

nochmal danke alle miteinander, jetzt funktionieren Tastatur und Maus unter KDE/X. Mir fehlen nur noch ein paar Standard-Einrichtungen, das sollte aber kein Problem darstellen, denke ich.

Eure Hilfe hier ist wirklich klasse,

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: Ich bin einfach nochmal die Beiträge hier durchgegangen und glaube, dass es an dbus gelegen hat.

----------

